# Is Common Sense Dead?



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

Thoughts? Please keep it light-hearted since this is the "Humor" section.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 14, 2009)

Common Sense in the current Federal, State and Local governments are long gone.
I feel people are more concerned now days with deploying political correctness rather then common sense. People really disgust me, I can't leave the house anymore without seeing glaring examples of people not using a lick of common sense.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

Common  sense went out in the proabition days right!!!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, is common sense common?  or what is common about sense?


----------



## grydth (Apr 14, 2009)

In this era, the term 'common sense' is an oxymoron.....

< Hint: An oxymoron is an imbecile that doesn't get enough air >


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 14, 2009)

I think it is lacking. I don't remember seeing every T.V. commercial with warnings not to try at home or other disclaimers. I think they started that for generation X or Y or whatever we are on now.

I wonder if man's stupidity will be his doom or ego or even his greed.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 14, 2009)

Not only is common sense dead, those who continue to encourage it's use are derided.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 15, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I think it is lacking. I don't remember seeing every T.V. commercial with warnings not to try at home or other disclaimers. I think they started that for generation X or Y or whatever we are on now.
> 
> I wonder if man's stupidity will be his doom or ego or even his greed.


 
Yeah...I remember reading about Superman pajamas having a disclaimer that says, "Cape does not enable you to fly"


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Yeah...I remember reading about Superman pajamas having a disclaimer that says, "Cape does not enable you to fly"


 
I really need to apply more common sense and stop drinking coffee when I read internet areas like the Comedy Cafe...


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

maybe.


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 27, 2013)

If not dead; at least moribund.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 31, 2014)

Retail management has taught me that yes people with common since are an endangered species that are facing extinction at a rapid pace.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 31, 2014)

This sums up most peoples common sense. 

http://youtu.be/KV7HdlRP0fs


----------

